# hacerse la picha un lío



## calzetin

Es una duda que tengo desde hace mucho tiempo.

¿Cómo se dice "hacerse la picha un lío", si es que hay alguna expresión inglesa que pueda encajar? Puede ser que sea una expresión solo española, por cierto.


----------



## sarinchis

¿Puedes dar un ejemplo de como se usa en español??


----------



## lauranazario

calzetin said:
			
		

> Es una duda que tengo desde hace muuuuuuuuucho tiempo.
> 
> Cómo se dice "hacerse la picha un lío", si es que hay alguna expresion inglesa que pueda encajar. Puede ser que sea una expresión solo española, por cierto.



!Qué frase más particular! Juro que jamás la había escuchado.
¿Me podrías explicar lo que significa?


----------



## funnydeal

Al parecer sólo se usa en España

HACERSE LA PICHA UN LIO: dícese cuando alguien se encuentra confundido, se equivoca o esta muy propenso a equivocarse. Se usa con frecuencia la/s frase/s "Como no dejeis de hablarme todos a la vez, me haré la picha un lio."   Uso: España   Tipo: Expresión. 

http://www.elbuyate.com/index.php?url=109&letra=h


----------



## el_novato

Buena explicación Paisana, te luciste con:
Uso: ...
Tipo: ...

Y también fuiste muy oportuna, ya que tenía una expresión de   y le iba a proponer un cambio a calzetin.   




			
				funnydeal said:
			
		

> Al parecer sólo se usa en España
> 
> HACERSE LA PICHA UN LIO: dícese cuando alguien se encuentra confundido, se equivoca o esta muy propenso a equivocarse. Se usa con frecuencia la/s frase/s "Como no dejeis de hablarme todos a la vez, me haré la picha un lio."   Uso: España   Tipo: Expresión.
> 
> http://www.elbuyate.com/index.php?url=109&letra=h


----------



## sarinchis

y calzetin, querias saber como se diria en ingles?? 

bueno, usando el contexto que dio funnydeal, yo diria "i'm going to get all mixed up". yo uso esto para decir que voy a confundir las cosas, por ejemplo cuando muchas cosas estan pasando o me estan hablando muchas personas a la vez. es una expresion informal. tambien puede decir con referencia a las "cosas": "i'm going to get them/it all mixed up". hay otras expresiones que se puede decir tambien, pero ahorita nada mas pienso en esta.

no se si es la respuesta que queria, pero....


----------



## calzetin

sarinchis said:
			
		

> y calzetin, querias saber como se diria en ingles??
> 
> bueno, usando el contexto que dio funnydeal, yo diria "i'm going to get all mixed up". yo uso esto para decir que voy a confundir las cosas, por ejemplo cuando muchas cosas estan pasando o me estan hablando muchas personas a la vez. es una expresion informal. tambien puede decir con referencia a las "cosas": "i'm going to get them/it all mixed up". hay otras expresiones que se puede decir tambien, pero ahorita nada mas pienso en esta.
> 
> no se si es la respuesta que queria, pero....



Sí, la cosa es to get mixed up... pero buscaba algún modismo (idiom) gracioso...


----------



## funnydeal

el_novato said:
			
		

> Buena explicación Paisana, te luciste con:
> Uso: ...
> Tipo: ...
> 
> Y también fuiste muy oportuna, ya que tenía una expresión de   y le iba a proponer un cambio a calzetin.




¡Qué bueno que me adelante! 

La explicación la encontré en http://www.elbuyate.com/index.php?url=109&letra=h


----------



## esance

Aviso!! jeje

Hacerse la picha un lio *(picha=pene).* con esto lo digo todo!

 Esta frase solo la utlizan los hombres.....creo..... y es bastante o muy vulgar!!

Es decir si estás en un hotel, por ejemplo y te has desorientado o estás liado, no se te ocurra utilizar esta "expresión"


----------



## cuchuflete

esance said:
			
		

> Aviso!! jeje
> 
> Hacerse la picha un lio *(picha=pene).* con esto lo digo todo!
> 
> Esta frase solo la utlizan los hombres.....creo..... y es bastante o muy vulgar!!
> 
> Es decir si estás en un hotel, por ejemplo y te has desorientado o estás liado, no se te ocurra utilizar esta "expresión"



Hola Esance,

Nunca había oído esta frase, y al leerla la primera vez se me ocurrió otra frase inglesa, igual de vulgar: to get one's balls all tied up in knots. Estoy de acuerdo que no se dice en ningún hotel de categoría.
Tal vez si el establecimiento hotelero se queda en el barrio chino...?!

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## calzetin

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Hola Esance,
> 
> Nunca había oído esta frase, y al leerla la primera vez se me ocurrió otra frase inglesa, igual de vulgar: to get one's balls all tied up in knots. Estoy de acuerdo que no se dice en ningún hotel de categoría.
> Tal vez si el establecimiento hotelero se queda en el barrio chino...?!
> 
> saludos,
> Cuchu



gimme an example please!

Te doy ejemplos de "hacerse la picha un lío" y dime si puede tener más o menos el mismo uso que tu expresion:
- Me hago la picha un lío siempre que cocino un bizcocho sin mirar la receta: no sé que ingredientes van primero.
- Estaba tan nervioso y tenía tanta prisa, que me hice la picha un lío y salí de casa con un calcetin de cada color.
- Le estaba escribiendo un email a mi novia y, de verdad, no sé cómo lo hice, pero me hice la picha un lío y se lo mandé a mi abuela


----------



## cuchuflete

calzetin said:
			
		

> gimme an example please!



Hola Calzetín:

Please don't get your balls tied up in a knot over it, but "Gimme" es lo que dice una persona que quiere parecer 'cool' en inglés, sin conseguir tal efecto.

Saludos,
Cuchufléte

PD- Los ejemplos que has dado son buenos.  La frase en inglés quiere decir,

agitado, molesto, fastidiado.


----------



## calzetin

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Hola Calzetín:
> 
> Please don't get your balls tied up in a knot over it, but "Gimme" es lo que dice una persona que quiere parecer 'cool' en inglés, sin conseguir tal efecto.
> 
> Saludos,
> Cuchufléte
> 
> PD- Los ejemplos que has dado son buenos.  La frase en inglés quiere decir,
> 
> agitado, molesto, fastidiado.



ok...  no gimmes anymore

Por lo que me dices "ger your balls tied up in a knot" es casi lo mismo que "get you knickers in a twist". Si es así, entonces no es lo que busco...
"Hacerse la picha un lio" es algo así como "equivocarse" "confundirse" "mezclar las cosas"... pero con una expresion graciosa...


----------



## David Carter

Hola a todos.

Ya me estoy ezforzando(struggling?) para una traducción mas especifica en inglés.
Si no me equivoqué, "la picha" es una palabra vulgar que quiere decir "prick" or "cock".
La palabra "lio" refiere a "mess, trouble, row,problem". ¿Es posible que quiere decir" Don't let the problem turn you into a prick". Frequently in English, when a person(usually a male) is over-reacting or reacting inappropriately to a situation, a buddy often says "Don't be a prick!" Casi un pensamiento.

David


----------



## LadyBlakeney

David, a literal translation of this expression sounds even worse!  But I'll give you one so that you understand the meaning:
Se hizo la picha un lio con los cables y el video no funcionaba.
(He tangled his prick into a knot about the wires and the VCR didn't work).

I'm sorry about the improper language!


----------



## Oculto04

Realmente os estáis haciendo la picha un lío ... 

Más que una frase de barrio chino, es una expresión muy de jerga de adolescentes. Y no creo que sea de uso exclusivo de hombres; las chicas la utilizan exactamente igual, y se dicen unas a otras que "te has hecho la picha un lío". yo se lo oigo bastante.

Algunas chicas, claro, y algunos chicos ...

Saludos.


----------



## cuchuflete

calzetin said:
			
		

> ok...  no gimmes anymore
> 
> Por lo que me dices "ger your balls tied up in a knot" es casi lo mismo que "get you knickers in a twist". Si es así, entonces no es lo que busco...
> "Hacerse la picha un lio" es algo así como "equivocarse" "confundirse" "mezclar las cosas"... pero con una expresion graciosa...



Hola Calzetín,

Perdona que he tardado mucho en responder.  Tienes razón.  La frase de las pelotas quiere decir 'agitarse' mucho, mientras que hacerse la picha ...es lo que has dicho..  No son equivalentes.

Get you*r* knickers in a twist, aunque se entiende bien, no se usa mucho hoy día en los eeuu.

No me ocurre ninguna frase graciosa para confundirse en inglés.  A veces decimos 'to get your wires crossed' que lleva el sentido de confundirse o mezclar las cosas.

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## David Carter

Hola, 

Muchas gracias, Lady B. Ahora entiendo.

Pienso que hay una frase semejante británico que es menos vulgar:

           Don't get your knickers (calzoncillos) in a twist!

David

P.D. No hube leído la respuesta anterior de cuchufléte antes de hacer mi
       post(¿Hay una palabra en español para "post" y un verbo correspondiente?)
P.D.D. Pienso de otra frase en inglés: "Don't get bent out of shape!"


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Thanks Cuchu for helping Esance.

David, you are right, the British phrase is less rude. As for "post" and "to post", I would say "escribir/mandar/enviar un mensaje". In other forums on the Internet, each post is called "mensaje", and the thread is called "discusión".

I have taken the liberty of correcting some minor mistakes on your previous post, I hope you don't mind.



			
				David Carter said:
			
		

> _Hola,
> 
> Muchas gracias, Lady B. Ahora lo entiendo.
> 
> Pienso que hay una frase semejante británica que es menos vulgar:
> 
> Don't get your knickers (calzoncillos) in a twist!
> 
> David
> 
> P.D. No había leído la respuesta anterior de cuchufléte antes de hacer mi
> post(¿Hay una palabra en español para "post" y un verbo correspondiente?)
> P.D.D. Pienso en otra frase en inglés: "Don't get bent out of shape!"_



Keep up the good work!


----------



## garryknight

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> In other forums on the Internet, each post is called "mensaje", and the thread is called "discusión".


 In Usenet newsgroups (e.g. alt.usage.spanish) I've seen a thread referred to as 'un hilo', following the same metaphor as in English.


----------



## the mad hatter

efectivamente, yo tampoco creo que la usen solo los hombres. Y, mas que una expresion muy vulgar (que lo es, pero suena divertida y no ofensiva), yo diria que es 'slang', propio de la poblacion juvenil de las grandes ciudades de España


----------



## Logophilus

The English translations here are either UK-specific or inadequate, no offense ya'll! Since the Spanish saying is very vulgar, perhaps in English "to f*ck something (it) up" is more accurate. Less severe would be "to screw it (something) up" or "to make a mess."


----------



## speedier

We have a saying in the UK which is less rude, and seems to fit:

"don't get your knickers in a twist!

which according the the relevant wrf page means:

¡no te pongas nervioso,-a!

Edit. I've just realised that this thread has more than one page and I'd only read the first one. This saying is already in. Apologies.


----------



## neverever

Para nada es una expresión vulgar o de mal gusto, es coloquial, informal. Está claro que no lo dirás al recepcionista del hotel si te pierdes, pero eso no quiere decir que no puedas usar esta frase en muchos otros contextos y circunstancias. 
También las chicas la utilizamos, porque para nada tienes en mente el significado real de "picha". 
Recordaros también que en gran parte de Andalucía, los chicos entre ellos no se llaman tío o colega, sino "picha". Y para nada es despreciativo o vulgar, al revés, es un saludo cordial de los más cotidiano.

Un saludo.


----------



## joebone

Possiblamente un idiom mejor seria :

"To lose the plot"

o alternativamente, dependente en el contexto

"To get your wires crossed".

Basicamente, como lo usamos, o lo he oido usado aquí en mallorca por lo menos es paracida al frase 

"Se le va la pinza!"

Give or take, translates figuratively(if not literally) to the following:

"She's lost the plot!"


----------



## chamyto

Me preguntaba si (de alguna manera) _to make a mess with one's mind_ tiene un significado similar a "hacerse la picha un lío" .


----------



## Sonia Rojas Mora

calzetin said:


> Es una duda que tengo desde hace muuuuuuuuucho tiempo.
> 
> Cómo se dice "hacerse la picha un lío", si es que hay alguna expresion inglesa que pueda encajar. Puede ser que sea una expresión solo española, por cierto.


----------



## Sonia Rojas Mora

To get in a right bloody tangle.


----------



## kuleshov

Hacerse la picha un lio= to get the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Se refiere a 'liarse mucho'.

Significa a la vez 'equivocarse' y 'ponerse muy nervioso'; 'equivocarse por estar confuso y / o nervioso'.

Tiene el sentido de 'aturdirse mucho o ponerse muy nervioso', de 'acelerarse' o 'precipitarse'...


Es una expresión jergal y coloquial, como se ha dicho. No tan vulgar como interpretáis algunos. Tiene más bien un sentido humorístico... Hay una variante más vulgar, con 'polla'.


En inglés;

- To get all confused / messed up.
- To completely lose it. 
- To get o's knickers in a twist.
- To get o's titties / dick in a twist.
- To get o's panties in a wad over st.


*(*)  Coloquialmente
- Hacerse la picha un lío*

Hacerse la picha un lío | Coloquialmente


*(*) Reverso
- la picha un lío*

Reverso : dictionary for mobile


----------



## jilar

Es una expresión chistosa -por el añadido de "la picha" - equivalente a liarse, embrollarse o complicarse.

En la RAE, en la entrada "lío" podemos ver unas expresiones semejantes, pero más formales o menos chistosas, por no hacer mención a nada que pueda tomarse por vulgar, como en este caso es la picha.


hacerse alguien un lío

1. loc. verb. coloq. embrollarse.


Véase la expresión de forma literal, algo demasiado complicado - yo diría imposible - como hacerse un nudo con el pene (estando flácido sigue siendo complicado  ), y trásladese ahora al sentido figurado: liarse, complicarse.

Ese lío o complicación puede llevar a la confusión, que algunos parecen ver en tal expresión.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

jilar said:


> Es una expresión chistosa - por el añadido de "la picha" - equivalente a liarse, embrollarse o complicarse.



Sí... Es cierto.

La confusión de tonos de informalidad para los no nativos puede surgir de la palabra 'picha', que entendida en su traducción de 'prick' o 'dick' como se mencionó en el hilo, pierde ese tono jocoso que tú señalas...

'Picha', y 'pija' son unas palabras con unas denotaciones algo distintas a esas inglesas.

En español son un poco eufemísticas (menos rotundas o agresivas que 'polla', 'falo', o 'verga'), y, por ello, menos vulgares.

Tiene también un tono jocoso, humorístico, o como de cachondeo... que a veces se usa como referencia irónica, o por su valor humorístico.

Asociado a ese uso, tiene un empleo jovial, festivo, amistoso donde puede emplearse como apelativo o vocativo - especialmente en Andalucía, como dice neverever (#24), donde se usa como sinónimo de 'amigo', 'colega', 'tío' (= 'mate', 'pal', 'bloke'). Ejemplo;

'Estoy que me caigo, picha... ¡A ver si te enrollas una miguilla, y me ayudas con la compra...'
(= I'm exhausted / dead, mate... Be cool, get with it, and help me carry the shopping...)


También tiene uso en los lenguajes infantiles (= 'willy'), y de la jerga juvenil, estos asociados a su vez a su valor humorístico.


Así que, una vez vistos todos estos matices, se entiende mejor, y es más fácil ver por qué estamos algunos insistiendo en que esta expresión de 'hacerse la picha un lío' no es tan vulgar como pueda parecer a primera vista, entendiéndola literalmente, palabra por palabra.

Se trata de una expresión figurada, y además, por ser bastante habitual, pierde esa carga de vulgaridad que puede parecerle tener a los que no la han oído antes, o que quizás podía tener en su comienzo.


----------

